# Forgot to grease pan



## brshep (Nov 2, 2011)

I just made a wild mushroom lasagna for a dinner party I'm having soon, and once it was complete and in the pan I realized I had forgotten to grease it.  The bottom and sides are coated with a bechamel-type sauce.

Is this terrible news?  Is there any way to lessen the chance of sticking, such as cooking at a lower heat or submerging the bottom in a water bath?

Any help or reassurance greatly appreciated!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Live and learn. I'm not sure greasing the pan would have helped much if that makes you feel any better. Run your knife along all the edges and then use a proper lasagna spatula to take out the pieces properly. Wild mushroom lasagna sounds good!

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have never greased a lasagna pan ... I always make sure that I have sauce on the bottom and I finish the top with sauce plus cheese making sure that there is plenty of sauce and whatever I'm using as a filler between layers and I have never had any problems.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't grease lasagna pans either.  You should be fine.


----------

